# What's cooking?



## Sprung

As I was standing at the belt sander cleaning up some blanks tonight, I thought it might be nice to have a perpetual thread in this sub-forum where we can show off whatever we're working on - be it stabilized, dyed, or cast blanks.

Couple of what I cleaned up tonight. Horse Chestnut Burl. Stabilized & Double Dyed - Purple and Ocean Blue. Spray coat of shellac to show off the pieces.



 

Put the belt sander through a bit of a workout. This isn't everything that was sanded - only about 2/3 of it - had some blanks that had received their first color for the double dye treatment that got sanded back in preparation of color number two. Present in the box: Spalted Apple, Spalted Curly Cherry, Spalted Tamarind, Boxelder Burl, Spalted Oak, Bigleaf Maple Burl, and Horse Chestnut Burl.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony

Looking great Matt! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

I'll be cooking tonight!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jim Beam

Dayum!!! Puts mine to shame. 


Nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Truly majestic colors in the blanks! And what a wonderful box of blanks! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

Those blanks are really something! Looks like you've been cooking up a storm...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Thanks guys!



barry richardson said:


> Looks like you've been cooking up a storm...



Been trying to. One thing I really like about stabilizing is that it isn't tons of hands on time. So, while shop time has been scarce, I can sneak into the shop somewhat easily for 15 minutes here and there to start up vacuum or move on to the next process. (BTW, Barry, final coat of finish is going on your coffee mug tonight or tomorrow! Once it's cured, I'll install the insert and get it on it's way to you!)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Kfrans

The colors on those are really striking! Gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Why do you tease us with this stuff Matt? We know your wife has already claimed it for herself. You gotta start making the wife batch and the no show wife batch so we have a chance of getting a hold some of your stuff...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> Why do you tease us with this stuff Matt? We know your wife has already claimed it for herself. You gotta start making the wife batch and the no show wife batch so we have a chance of getting a hold some of your stuff...



She didn't claim it all - only 2 blanks of everything I sanded up last night! Though some of these blanks were already sold to a friend on Facebook before they were even made. Don't worry though, Don - I'm planning on bringing some stabilized/dyed material with me on our trip in April to do some in person trading with you. Rumor has it you might have more of that super wrinkly Koa and some other nice Hawaiian woods that might be worth trading for...

Here's more of what I cleaned up last night:

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Dobbs on 2,5,9 and 13

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> She didn't claim it all - only 2 blanks of everything I sanded up last night! Though some of these blanks were already sold to a friend on Facebook before they were even made. Don't worry though, Don - I'm planning on bringing some stabilized/dyed material with me on our trip in April to do some in person trading with you. Rumor has it you might have more of that super wrinkly Koa and some other nice Hawaiian woods that might be worth trading for...
> 
> Here's more of what I cleaned up last night:
> 
> View attachment 120192
> 
> View attachment 120193
> 
> View attachment 120194



Wow Matt, you should send those to me. They would awesome in a cutting board!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

And the first 6 above the ones numbered... dibbs


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Dobbs on 2,5,9 and 13




No dibs allowed for Islanders!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> Dobbs on 2,5,9 and 13





Don Ratcliff said:


> And the first 6 above the ones numbered... dibbs



Some of those are already sold, a couple of them claimed.  I'll have to see which ones of those are still available.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

My wife wants them and she is already on the mainland so that's double dibbs in @Sprung world. Those are mine! I mean hers, yeah my wife's..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> No dibs allowed for Islanders!


You just hush. The grown-ups are working out a deal now...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sprung said:


> Some of those are already sold, a couple of them claimed.  I'll have to see which ones of those are still available.


Claimed by your wife no doubt...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Wow Matt, you should send those to me. They would awesome in a cutting board!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> Claimed by your wife no doubt...



Some by me as well. And some by a couple individuals who have already deposited money into my PayPal account!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sprung said:


> Some by me as well. And some by a couple individuals who have already deposited money into my PayPal account!


If I could make them like you do I don't think I would ever not call dibbs on my own stuff. I wonder how koa would look dyed? I know a guy that will have a bunch on the mainland soon... he's a great guy, no an awesome guy who lives there... soon... in kc... mo...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> If I could make them like you do I don't think I would ever not call dibbs on my own stuff. I wonder how koa would look dyed? I know a guy that will have a bunch on the mainland soon... he's a great guy, no an awesome guy who lives there... soon... in kc... mo...



I've never seen dyed koa, but I think know a guy who would be willing to try doing a few pieces for you.  The colors would be a little more muted, since you've got the darker color of the koa to counteract, but it could work.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sprung said:


> I've never seen dyed koa, but I think know a guy who would be willing to try doing a few pieces for you.  The colors would be a little more muted, since you've got the darker color of the koa to counteract, but it could work.


If my people called your people and used light colors like orange, yellow and red palettes they might have something... 

I'll set the ball in motion for a conference call on the particulars...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431

Baked and cleaned up!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 12


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Dobbs on 2,5,9 and 13



Dibbs on his #13....They'll be mailed to me anyhow....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Dibbs on his #13....They'll be mailed to me anyhow....


You hush, I'm taking pictures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> You hush, I'm taking pictures



You hush, he's a Mainlander, he can call dibs. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Or, to the chagrin of y'all, I could just decide to keep them all. 

I mean, would any of y'all want any of these ugly little blanks?  (Won't take dibs on any here - that would be against the rules. I will be posting a for sale thread later.)



 



 



 

These won't be for sale, I need them for a batch of pens I'm making, but these came out of the juice and were cured last night.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Sprung

gman2431 said:


> Baked and cleaned up!View attachment 120212 View attachment 120213



Cody, them's some good looking blanks! I really need to get me some Buckeye Burl sometime...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sprung said:


> Or, to the chagrin of y'all, I could just decide to keep them all.
> 
> I mean, would any of y'all want any of these ugly little blanks?  (Won't take dibs on any here - that would be against the rules. I will be posting a for sale thread later.)
> 
> View attachment 120223
> 
> View attachment 120224
> 
> View attachment 120225
> 
> These won't be for sale, I need them for a batch of pens I'm making, but these came out of the juice and were cured last night.
> 
> View attachment 120226


Post the for sale already. I can't hit refresh onot my phone all day

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> Post the for sale already. I can't hit refresh onot my phone all day



Some of us actually have to work.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sprung said:


> Some of us actually have to work.


Okay... I will take them, now go back to work and quit being such a worry wart...


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> Dibbs on his #13....They'll be mailed to me anyhow....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

@Don Ratcliff - before you incite a riot or need to find a safe space to hide out in.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sprung said:


> @Don Ratcliff - before you incite a riot or need to find a safe space to hide out in.


I think when I live on the mainland and I am closer to being a drive I may need to play nice. I may not be as safe there as I am here. Some of these guys would pay gas money to punch me in the nose but so far nobody would buy a plane ticket...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Sprung

Don, I was thinking the source of the riot would be you from getting impatient. Or the safe space needed because your feelings were hurt having to wait so long.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sprung said:


> Don, I was thinking the source of the riot would be you from getting impatient. Or the safe space needed because your feelings were hurt having to wait so long.


See, I was thinking about me and you were thinking about me... We are on the same page Matt...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Don, I was thinking the source of the riot would be you from getting impatient. Or the safe space needed because your feelings were hurt having to wait so long.



No Matt, he's right to be scared. I might drive to MO and beat the heck out of his shins! Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> No Matt, he's right to be scared. I might drive to MO and beat the heck out of his shins! Tony


Snow and Ice Tony... Snow and Ice...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> No Matt, he's right to be scared. I might drive to MO and beat the heck out of his shins! Tony



Now, may I recommend you make that trip around the end of April, when I'll also be in MO?


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Snow and Ice Tony... Snow and Ice...



There's always July you silly Islander!


----------



## misfire

Dang, yall are killing me with these dyed woods. I have dyed some in the past, but only a single color. When doing multiple colors, are you drawing them down once in one color and then drawing them down again in the next color?


----------



## Sprung

misfire said:


> Dang, yall are killing me with these dyed woods. I have dyed some in the past, but only a single color. When doing multiple colors, are you drawing them down once in one color and then drawing them down again in the next color?



Drawing one color part way, curing, sanding back to remove excess resin, then doing a full draw with the second color.


----------



## misfire

Ah ha, makes more sense to me. Doing the way I though would have just blended the colors. Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> There's always July you silly Islander!


I will keep a snowball in the freezer, when you come I will throw it in the way and you will run...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> I will keep a snowball in the freezer, when you come I will throw it in the way and you will run...



Don, I'd recommend saving more than one and building one of these. Tony would pee his pants and start crying with all that snow headed his way!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sprung said:


> Don, I'd recommend saving more than one and building one of these. Tony would pee his pants and start crying with all that snow headed his way!


If he watched that video he would pee his pants just thinking about the horrors of fully automatic ice gun. The best part is unlike most guns, when you aim down low the snow ball falls out. This one is not like that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Y'all Yankees just think you're SOOOO FUNNY!

But ya, I did pee myself watching that video......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

He forgets I lived in North Dakota for 25 years, I ain't skeered of snowballs! 

And I'm big enough for you to hide behind!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Great looking blanks Matt - Your really getting the color packed in there

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam

Sprung said:


> Drawing one color part way, curing, sanding back to remove excess resin, then doing a full draw with the second color.




My approach is a little different, results are similar. I submerge the blanks a little over half way, soak/vacuum for a few days. Then take em out, let them drip off, then submerge the un-dyed half in a different color. Soak/vacuum for a few days, then cook em.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Jim Beam said:


> My approach is a little different, results are similar. I submerge the blanks a little over half way, soak/vacuum for a few days. Then take em out, let them drip off, then submerge the un-dyed half in a different color. Soak/vacuum for a few days, then cook em.



I've heard of others doing that approach, but haven't tried the one color to the next without curing inbetween. Could make for some very nice swirl of color. Any pictures of blanks you've made?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Y'all Yankees just think you're SOOOO FUNNY!
> 
> But ya, I did pee myself watching that video......


It's okay, that's a natural response for most children when they are frightened. Now change your pull-ups and brush your teeth for bed...


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> He forgets I lived in North Dakota for 25 years, I ain't skeered of snowballs!
> 
> And I'm big enough for you to hide behind!


And car tire is big enough for @Tony to hide behind. Compared to Tony you are an eclipse.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Couple of the pieces that came out of the oven tonight. Double Dyed Horse Chestnut Burl. The blocks are about 2" x 2" x 6" - lots of possibility for these...

Will have to clean up and get pictures of the clear stabilized Curly Spalted Maple that also came out of the oven today.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NeilYeag

Sprung said:


> Couple of the pieces that came out of the oven tonight. Double Dyed Horse Chestnut Burl. The blocks are about 2" x 2" x 6" - lots of possibility for these...
> 
> Will have to clean up and get pictures of the clear stabilized Curly Spalted Maple that also came out of the oven today.
> 
> Very INTERESTING.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## NeilYeag

Matt let me know if you decide to slice that bad boy up....
Neil


----------



## Sprung

NeilYeag said:


> Matt let me know if you decide to slice that bad boy up....
> Neil



Which one, Neil? Both of those blocks will be for sale when I get a chance to get pics of all 4 sides. But I might be breaking down and slicing scales out of one of them because I want to see inside at least one of these!

I'm loving how this Horse Chestnut Burl looks and takes dye - I'll be sad and on the hunt for more when I run out.


----------



## NeilYeag

Matt I really like the first pic as posted above. 
Neil


----------



## Sprung

NeilYeag said:


> Matt I really like the first pic as posted above.
> Neil



I'll be in the shop most of the day Friday and we'll see what it looks like inside!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Some recent work finished up the last few days.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 16 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

you are a dying/stabilizing stallion sir!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## blaineo

@Sprung Ugh, I really need to come get a tutorial from you sometime when we're both not busy. lol Then, maybe grab some unfinished peices to try out! :P lol


----------



## Sprung

blaineo said:


> @Sprung Ugh, I really need to come get a tutorial from you sometime when we're both not busy. lol Then, maybe grab some unfinished peices to try out! :P lol



Not busy? What's that? Lately I'm about as busy as a one legged man in a butt kicking contest! 

But, you're welcome here anytime.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blaineo

Sprung said:


> Not busy? What's that? Lately I'm about as busy as a one legged man in a butt kicking contest!
> 
> But, you're welcome here anytime.



LOL I know!! BOTH of my boys are in school this year, so, figured I'd have alllllll kinds of time to be in the shop and doing things I normally couldn't get done. Seems I'm more busy now with them both not constantly "DAAADDDYY"ing me, than when they weren't in school...lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

Out of the oven this evening. Cleaned up on the belt sander and hit with a quick spray of shellac.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike Hill

Way cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strider

If you threw one in my head really hard, I would not be that angry at all!


----------



## bearmanric

Very nice colors. Doing some double dyed stuff this week. Addicting. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

bearmanric said:


> Very nice colors. Doing some double dyed stuff this week. Addicting. Rick



Post 'em up here when you're done with them, Rick! My hope was that this would be a thread where stabilizers/casters could show off what they've been working on. Kinda like the "What did you do in your shop today?" thread for stabilizing and/or casting.


----------



## Clay3063

Home grown, homemade hot wings. Porcupine Eggs. Guacamole. Chips. And a gallon and a half of Uncle Clay's World Famous Secret Recipe Only By Request Homemade Vanilla Ice Cream. Now I'm sleepy. Tomorrow we fast. And probably the day after and then we are gonna drop some poundage. But today, we feasted. That's what WAS cooking.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Shane.M

A few recent pieces

Reactions: EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 1


----------



## The100road

Those look great! @Shane.M how long have you been dyeing for?

I really like the bright vivid colors. But also the black and orange ones are cool too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shane.M

@The100road thank you and ive been stabilizing for a few months now. Still pretty new at it. A lot of trial and error.


----------



## Mike Hill

Resist......Resist......I am not buying a pot, pump, and resin......Resist!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Shane.M

It can be addicting once you get started. I actually got started stabilizing because i contacted a guy about stabilizing some piece to make drawer fronts out of. He wanted 1,400.00 each for them. I said i wonder how hard it is and through some research trial and error you can see where im at. Lol


----------



## Sprung

Nice work, Shane!



Mike Hill said:


> Resist......Resist......I am not buying a pot, pump, and resin......Resist!!!!



Mike, I'm expanding my stabilizing operation beyond the one chamber I started with. I'm currently building four new chambers, but only need three of them. One of them will be for sale, if you really want to get started. 6" diameter, 12" tall.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Nice work, Shane!
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, I'm expanding my stabilizing operation beyond the one chamber I started with. I'm currently building four new chambers, but only need three of them. One of them will be for sale, if you really want to get started. 6" diameter, 12" tall.



@Mike Hill , just wanted to make sure you saw this!.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shane.M

Thank you @Sprung got any pointers


----------



## Mike Hill

Uhhhhhh. Tell me more!


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> Uhhhhhh. Tell me more!



@Sprung , you've got him on the line, now reel him in Matt!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

But if it ain't a full dress, married wing, Altlantic Salmon fly, I'll spit it out!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

Mike Hill said:


> Uhhhhhh. Tell me more!



Mike, I'm hoping to finish putting it together this weekend and then run a vacuum test on it to make sure it's holding vacuum and not leaking. Once that's done I'll post some pics and details for you!


----------



## Shane.M

Finally finished up

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## The100road

@Shane.M what finish did you end up going with?


----------



## Shane.M

5 coats of laquor. Im looking into airbrushing CA finish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road

Let us know how the airbrush CA goes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Right Purdy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Do soaking pics count?

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

gman2431 said:


> Do soaking pics count?



Only if you send that nasty, toxic stuff to me once it's cured!

Nice pieces! I see FBEB, Chittum Burl, YCB. And I'm thinking the other piece looks like some of Arya's Cheesewood Burl?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The100road

Sprung said:


> Only if you send that nasty, toxic stuff to me once it's cured!
> 
> Nice pieces! I see FBEB, Chittum Burl, YCB. And I'm thinking the other piece looks like some of Arya's Cheesewood Burl?



Oh boy Matt, do I hope you are correct!!!


----------



## gman2431

Sprung said:


> Only if you send that nasty, toxic stuff to me once it's cured!
> 
> Nice pieces! I see FBEB, Chittum Burl, YCB. And I'm thinking the other piece looks like some of Arya's Cheesewood Burl?



Close! Not chittum but black ash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

gman2431 said:


> Close! Not chittum but black ash.



Nice! I have some chittum and black ash that both will be going in for a swim once they're dry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road

gman2431 said:


> Close! Not chittum but black ash.



@gman2431 I hear that FBEB and black ash burl make the best packing peanuts. Is this true?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## gman2431

The rest went to Stan but I had a chance to sand mine up today. The box elder is pretty nice... Better put that one away for a rainy day.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## Sprung

Nice blanks, Cody!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

Getting ready for large batch cooking at the shop. Got me a free commercial convection oven. Need to figure out wiring it, putting in the duct work for it and then after I get back from Boy Scout camp with my boys we'll give it a whirl.....

Reactions: Way Cool 9


----------



## ripjack13

Very cool. Just make sure you have a good extinguisher, just in case. I don't wanna see another shop go up in flames.....like that dude on facebook. Man that sucks....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Very cool. Just make sure you have a good extinguisher, just in case. I don't wanna see another shop go up in flames.....like that dude on facebook. Man that sucks....



I own several good ones. Fire is always something I want to avoid. It'll never get above 195-205 for anything I use it for.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Getting ready for large batch cooking at the shop. Got me a free commercial convection oven. Need to figure out wiring it, putting in the duct work for it and then after I get back from Boy Scout camp with my boys we'll give it a whirl.....
> 
> View attachment 131397



I remember you talking about possibly getting one of those. Good to see that it ended up happening!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Mounted the lids for the chambers I'm working on and cleaned up the edges on the lathe. PVC isn't exactly my favorite material to turn, but I got it done. Affixed some rubber gasket material and am letting the adhesive cure on that. Either tomorrow night or Monday I hope to be leak testing the chambers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Schroedc

Got the oven wired in today, found out the control module is bad and it isn't worth fixing....

Story of my life

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Sprung

Ouch! That stinks!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Ouch! That stinks!



Oh well, bat guana happens. I've got a guy coming tonight for it and the other oven, I'll buy something right after I get back from camp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Schroedc said:


> Got the oven wired in today, found out the control module is bad and it isn't worth fixing....
> 
> Story of my life



Bummer

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

These were part of what I pulled out of the oven today. 2 sides of the 3 blanks pictured. Some of that junk, rotten Boxelder Burl that @Mike1950 is selling. I mean, look at all those black lines and that red! You know how much bleach I'm going to have to use to get them out!  (In all seriousness, Mike is my favorite source of Boxelder Burl and these were part of what I got from him in my last package of awesome BEB. Have some other pieces like this that I can't wait to get stabilized! These were too awesome on their own to even think about adding any color to them.)

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Also have been working on leak testing my new chambers. No problems so far! Need to order in more Cactus Juice before I can use them - going to take a good amount to fill these up.

The square chamber is what I started with, and will still be using, along with the three new chambers I built for myself. 6" ID, 2 @ 12", 1 @ 24". And a cradle to hold them, since the bottoms are rounded from the PVC cap.



 

And @Mike Hill - this one could be your future chamber! Just need to leak test it and add on a bit of vacuum line to the lid. 6" ID, 12" tall.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950

Those wete UGLY blanks. Make sure i see cooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> Those wete UGLY blanks. Make sure i see cooked



Yeah, if I had seen the pics of it whole before you started slicing, I probably would've bought it whole and just sat it on the shelf and stared at it! 

I'll make sure to share pics of the other ugly ones cooked up! I'm planning to give at least one of these a spin after I get back from next week's trip to Wisconsin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> Yeah, if I had seen the pics of it whole before you started slicing, I probably would've bought it whole and just sat it on the shelf and stared at it!
> 
> I'll make sure to share pics of the other ugly ones cooked up! I'm planning to give at least one of these a spin after I get back from next week's trip to Wisconsin.



Nope you would not of- this tree went from Zooowie to crap in about a half a millimeter. you would have been mad about paying $$$$ to ship lots of crap and very little gold......


----------



## Mike1950

Mike1950 said:


> Nope you would not of- this tree went from Zooowie to crap in about a half a millimeter. you would have been mad about paying $$$$ to ship lots of crap and very little gold......


something sellers get sometimes is the crap...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> Nope you would not of- this tree went from Zooowie to crap in about a half a millimeter. you would have been mad about paying $$$$ to ship lots of crap and very little gold......



Well, either way, I've been happy with the stuff I've been getting from you. Makes for some real nice blanks! Once I finish working my way through these, I'll be back for more from you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

sounds great


----------



## Mike Hill

Sprung said:


> And @Mike Hill - this one could be your future chamber! Just need to leak test it and add on a bit of vacuum line to the lid. 6" ID, 12" tall.
> 
> View attachment 131557



Does it come with instructions? Looks complicated to me! has a red handle and a watch!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Mike Hill said:


> Does it come with instructions? Looks complicated to me! has a red handle and a watch!



Yeah, I could type something up, lol.


----------



## Mike Hill

I'm all outta toad tongues, so I hope I don't have to have two dried toad tongues in my watch pocket, while I hold my breath, blink 3 times, and belch while singing Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious in reverse!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Mike Hill said:


> I'm all outta toad tongues, so I hope I don't have to have two dried toad tongues in my watch pocket, while I hold my breath, blink 3 times, and belch while singing Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious in reverse!



Crud! That was step #1 of 852!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

Sprung said:


> Crud! That was step #1 of 852!



As I was thinking about this part of the thread and thinking a little beyond the normal about the responses by @Mike Hill, I am not so sure that his therapist appreciates you (@Sprung) encouraging his psychosis / psychotic manifestations. But on the other hand, maybe he does. After all, time is money. So I guess you can go ahead and help him (the pshrink) by feeding into his neurological disorder or you can help @Mike by not feeding the illness(es). Your call. Carry on gentlemen.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Clay3063 said:


> As I was thinking about this part of the thread and thinking a little beyond the normal about the responses by @Mike Hill, I am not so sure that his therapist appreciates you (@Sprung) encouraging his psychosis / psychotic manifestations. But on the other hand, maybe he does. After all, time is money. So I guess you can go ahead and help him (the pshrink) by feeding into his neurological disorder or you can help @Mike by not feeding the illness(es). Your call. Carry on gentlemen.



I do what I can! I spend a lot of time giving counsel and help to people (but, you know that - you're a preacher as well.) Outside of that I cause people to need counseling.  Plus I inherited my father's twisted sense of humor! 

Truth be told, stabilizing is pretty easy to do. The real art is in dyeing the blanks, especially with multiple colors. And I'd certainly be happy to help Mike with that too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

Sprung said:


> I do what I can! I spend a lot of time giving counsel and help to people (but, you know that - you're a preacher as well.) Outside of that I cause people to need counseling.  Plus I inherited my father's twisted sense of humor!
> 
> Truth be told, stabilizing is pretty easy to do. The real art is in dyeing the blanks, especially with multiple colors. And I'd certainly be happy to help Mike with that too.


One of these days.... I too want to learn this craft.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Clay3063 said:


> One of these days.... I too want to learn this craft.



I haven't been doing it as long as others have - I've only been doing stabilizing since October - but I've received a lot of good help and advice from others as I was looking to get going. And I'm always happy to help and share information.


----------



## Sprung

Also, for the record, since October I have gone through 8 or 9 gallons of Cactus Juice. It's fun and addictive and I'm glad that people are liking and buying my blanks, otherwise I wouldn't be able to keep on having fun doing this. Next week I'm placing another order for 4 more gallons of Cactus Juice and more dyes...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Sprung said:


> Also, for the record, since October I have gone through 8 or 9 gallons of Cactus Juice. It's fun and addictive and I'm glad that people are liking and buying my blanks, otherwise I wouldn't be able to keep on having fun doing this. Next week I'm placing another order for 4 more gallons of Cactus Juice and more dyes...


Looks like I'll have to find my wife a job!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill

I drink a lot of fruit juice smoothies, drink a LOT of coffee bean juice, use fermented and aged jalapeno and tabasco pepper juice as my hot sauces, have some aloe vera juice in the frig (been there 2 years I think), just bought some spalting juice - and now I'm gonna have to be buying cactus juice! Is my world turning upside down - or just around and around?


----------



## Mike Hill

Back when I turned some green wood - I took a hint from Ron Kent and used Kirkland's concentrated dishwashing liquid to keep the warping and cracking at bay. It worked often. Plus it kept your hands really clean and soft! AND it was sure less expensive than cactus juice!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Az Turnings

Mike1950 said:


> Those wete UGLY blanks. Make sure i see cooked


That maple you posted on Facebook is also pretty ugly.... just send it to me if you don't wanna deal with it I'll gladly take it off your hands

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Clay3063 said:


> As I was thinking about this part of the thread and thinking a little beyond the normal about the responses by @Mike Hill, I am not so sure that his therapist appreciates you (@Sprung) encouraging his psychosis / psychotic manifestations. But on the other hand, maybe he does. After all, time is money. So I guess you can go ahead and help him (the pshrink) by feeding into his neurological disorder or you can help @Mike by not feeding the illness(es). Your call. Carry on gentlemen.


Shhhhh!!!! - that's my secret.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

Finally got back to getting some dye and stabilize done. While I was gone one of my customers called and freaked out because they forgot to order some more stuff. So today I got a half @ss manifold built so I can run two at once, got blanks for 200 items in the chambers and mixed up three gallons of Smurf juice. If all goes well (If I can find an oven) these will all be finished product by the end of the day on Sunday.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1

Short ones like that I can sneak 30 - 40 in my toaster oven. 5"- 6" blanks, maybe 15 - 20. But, I have 2 racks, and my toaster oven is convection as well.


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Short ones like that I can sneak 30 - 40 in my toaster oven. 5"- 6" blanks, maybe 15 - 20. But, I have 2 racks, and my toaster oven is convection as well.



Just picked up a range this evening for 40.00, tested out OK, I need to change the cord to my outlet style but I'll be baking tomorrow afternoon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Az Turnings

Finished up these today. Oh the relief

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## CWS

Schroedc said:


> Just picked up a range this evening for 40.00, tested out OK, I need to change the cord to my outlet style but I'll be baking tomorrow afternoon.


In my experience some ovens don't keep very accurate temp. Make sure to add some kind of external thermometer to test the real temp.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

CWS said:


> In my experience some ovens don't keep very accurate temp. Make sure to add some kind of external thermometer to test the real temp.



Already done that, this one hold within 2 degrees of where you set the digital at.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

Loaded up the 24" chamber and one of the 12" chambers (6" ID) for their first run after building them. This was after I opened up the front of my vacuum pump and cleaned it out and finished plumbing the chambers and the manifold.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Loaded up the 24" chamber and one of the 12" chambers (6" ID) for their first run after building them. This was after I opened up the front of my vacuum pump and cleaned it out and finished plumbing the chambers and the manifold.
> 
> View attachment 132440



Let us know how your nuts stabilize.

Reactions: Funny 8 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

You didn't really just say that to a man of the cloth did you?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> You didn't really just say that to a man of the cloth did you?



He's not a Catholic priest.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

I'm guessin he's Lutheran since they're the only preachers I know that make their own moonshine, and belly up to the bar with their flock. And, they're kinda like Catholics, without all the deep knee bends!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Been using the nuts as weights in the stabilizing chamber since the beginning - they work well. Thank goodness they're not the only nuts I have that get used. 



rocky1 said:


> I'm guessin he's Lutheran since they're the only preachers I know that make their own moonshine, and belly up to the bar with their flock. And, they're kinda like Catholics, without all the deep knee bends!



Lutheran it is!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

@Mike1950 - You recognize these?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> @Mike1950 - You recognize these?
> 
> View attachment 136153
> 
> View attachment 136154



Yes I do- They were right on the edge of being nothing- Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> They were right on the edge of being nothing



That is the truth - at least a couple of those pieces I thought might disintegrate before I get done working on them, but they made it through just fine. They were well worth you sparing them from the burn pile!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> That is the truth - at least a couple of those pieces I thought might disintegrate before I get done working on them, but they made it through just fine. They were well worth you sparing them from the burn pile!


Yes they were close- but I have sold quite a few as duck call blanks- and they have turned out very nice. just have to be careful with them pre- stab.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> Yes they were close- but I have sold quite a few as duck call blanks- and they have turned out very nice. just have to be careful with them pre- stab.



Well, I'm glad these were in that box of material! Yes, special handling required - but definitely worth it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Here's what got cured yesterday. Nothing cleaned up or sprayed with DNA or shellac to show them off though.



 

And, hey, @Don Ratcliff - look!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## CWS

Looks you got figured out. Nice work!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

CWS said:


> Looks you got figured out. Nice work!!!!!!!!!!!



I'd hope so by now - only been doing this a year and a half now. 

Thanks!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

We need a "want" button in the replies or an emoji!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> We need a "want" button in the replies or an emoji!


Sometimes I need a fingers crossed emoji.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> We need a "want" button in the replies or an emoji!



A lot of stuff in that first pic is available for sale.  I can get it cleaned up and good pics when it's not 18 degrees inside my shop.


----------



## gman2431

Getting ready for pen swap! 

That Koa had more curls than an islanders toes during a incoming missle alert!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Sprung

That box I posted a picture of previously keeps getting fuller. One of these days I'm going to have to sand them - I hate sanding - and pretty them up for sale.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Sprung Matt, you can just send them to me and I'll clean them up for....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Here's what got cured yesterday. Nothing cleaned up or sprayed with DNA or shellac to show them off though.
> 
> View attachment 141063
> 
> And, hey, @Don Ratcliff - look!
> 
> View attachment 141064



I see DR on some....are those the ones Don's getting in the trade?


----------



## ripjack13

Doh....nevermind. i was scrolling up....not down...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> Doh....nevermind. i was scrolling up....not down...



Last I heard, those blanks labelled DR made it safely to Hawaii a few weeks or so ago


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> Doh....nevermind. i was scrolling up....not down...


Hope your hearing gets better soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Two rattle cans of lacquer later...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Thanks Matt, I sent them to my buddy and will get back you.

How's your folks board coming along?


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> How's your folks board coming along?



One of these days I'll put the second coat of oil on it! 

They'll be here the weekend of Easter, so I've got plenty of time. Just another coat of oil, a couple coats of oil/beeswax, then screw the feet into the holes I already drilled.


----------



## NeilYeag

Matt do you have any of this material for sale in knife scale sizes?

Neil


----------



## Sprung

NeilYeag said:


> Matt do you have any of this material for sale in knife scale sizes?
> 
> Neil



Neil, I definitely will. I'll tag you when I list some for sale! Might be a week or two or three before I have anything for sale though - really busy few weeks coming up here, but am hoping to find time to list some stuff inbetween everything else.


----------



## NeilYeag

No problem thanks. You knows whats I likes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

NeilYeag said:


> No problem thanks. You knows whats I likes.



With some of the stuff I've been working on the past 6 weeks, I definitely thought that you're going to like some of it!


----------



## Sprung

@rocky1 - do these look familiar?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8


----------



## Wildthings

OMG

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

I should add the species represented in there:

Spalted Bigleaf Maple Burl
Boxelder Burl
Spalted & Flamed Boxelder Burl
Boxelder Burl (my last piece of Kevin FBE... That one is going nowhere...)
Russian Olive Burl
Curly Horse Chestnut
Curly Bigleaf Maple
Bigleaf Maple Burl
Spalted Oak
Spalted Maple
Black Locust Burl
Black Ash Burl
Amboyna Burl Sapwood (all of those were double dyed)

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Strider

A piece of me died...just a bit!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The100road

Gonna be cooking shortly!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## The100road

Just finished baking and put on the first coat of lacquer.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Tony

Beautiful stuff Stan!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

You hooked yet, Stan?


----------



## The100road

Sprung said:


> You hooked yet, Stan?



Big time! Got my first color soaking now. Can’t wait to see how this lime green turns out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Strider

I want a machine like that :D

Wow, you have some serious pieces!


----------



## The100road

Peacock and green. Now it’s time to turn a pen!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Strider

Looks good to me!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Glenn Lefley

Got a big box of Burl cut offs today. They were not kidding when the said a big box they were sending me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## gman2431

This carob has some wild colors in it from @barry richardson

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

Sprung said:


> @rocky1 - do these look familiar?



Oh yeah... I need to get busy and saw some more of them up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road

Glenn Lefley said:


> Got a big box of Burl cut offs today. They were not kidding when the said a big box they were sending me.
> 
> View attachment 144582
> 
> View attachment 144583



Whow!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's not even right!


----------



## barry richardson

gman2431 said:


> This carob has some wild colors in it from @barry richardson
> 
> View attachment 144584


Wow! Looks like stabilizing it is the ticket.... I better put some more up for sale!


----------



## barry richardson

Glenn Lefley said:


> Got a big box of Burl cut offs today. They were not kidding when the said a big box they were sending me.
> 
> View attachment 144582
> 
> View attachment 144583


Looks like your gonna be busy for a while!


----------



## gman2431

barry richardson said:


> Wow! Looks like stabilizing it is the ticket.... I better put some more up for sale!



Since I discovered it I get dibs right?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson

gman2431 said:


> Since I discovered it I get dibs right?


Sure buddy....


----------



## gman2431

barry richardson said:


> Sure buddy....



Just pulling your leg man I don't need dibs.


----------



## gman2431

Just sanded down a piece of redwood.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## Sprung

A couple recent ones. Horse Chestnut Burl and Spalted Maple.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JesseC

That color combo in that Spalted Maple......wow!! Looks great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

oh my! I want that spalted maple

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Mike Hill said:


> oh my! I want that spalted maple



Not currently for sale - sorry! My wife told me I needed to hang on to that one for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123

You sure make some purty stuff Matt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Well, if and when!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

I've always liked this thread and its been kinda quiet... so here's some BEB blanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## Sprung

BEB - flamed, not flamed - has always been my favorite to play around with in stabilizing! Nice blanks, Cody. Thanks for bringing some life back to this thread. I've enjoyed this thread, but haven't brought any life to it myself as of late since I'm on hiatus from stabilizing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Sprung said:


> BEB - flamed, not flamed - has always been my favorite to play around with in stabilizing! Nice blanks, Cody. Thanks for bringing some life back to this thread. I've enjoyed this thread, but haven't brought any life to it myself as of late since I'm on hiatus from stabilizing.



Maybe I can fill in for ya while you're gone! Give ya some motivation to get setup again!


----------



## Sprung

gman2431 said:


> Maybe I can fill in for ya while you're gone! Give ya some motivation to get setup again!



It's gonna be a while for me! After we move (4 days until we do final load up!) I'll be using my free time to get the shop set up. Then I have a list of fairly urgent furniture needs for me to build. Then more furniture projects. Honestly, it might be some time before I stabilize something again - especially since I have a fairly good stash of stabilized material on hand to keep me working through that for a while.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gman2431

Sprung said:


> It's gonna be a while for me! After we move (4 days until we do final load up!) I'll be using my free time to get the shop set up. Then I have a list of fairly urgent furniture needs for me to build. Then more furniture projects. Honestly, it might be some time before I stabilize something again - especially since I have a fairly good stash of stabilized material on hand to keep me working through that for a while.



Good luck on the move! 

I don't stabilize regularly myself. I normally run all my stuff in winter and then collect all summer to run again. I have it setup where my pump is outside and pot is inside so the pump never even gets warm running. I know it probably isn't a big deal but in summer my pump gets so hot ya cant touch it so I just started doing everything in winter. I also have more free time then and if it saves my pump some wear I'm al for it!


----------



## Sprung

gman2431 said:


> Good luck on the move!
> 
> I don't stabilize regularly myself. I normally run all my stuff in winter and then collect all summer to run again. I have it setup where my pump is outside and pot is inside so the pump never even gets warm running. I know it probably isn't a big deal but in summer my pump gets so hot ya cant touch it so I just started doing everything in winter. I also have more free time then and if it saves my pump some wear I'm al for it!



Thanks!

Going forward, whenever I do start back up stabilizing, my plan is to stabilize stuff just for my own uses. As far as the pump temp, yeah, mine runs that hot too. But it poses no risk to the pump - they're designed for it. Or at least the good ones are.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## T. Ben

Sprung said:


> Going forward, whenever I do start back up stabilizing, my plan is to stabilize stuff just for my own uses.



This is very sad news,how can you do this to us!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Sprung you can't leave us out to dry like that. Get us addicted to your dyed/stabilized stuff and then drop us like a vad habit. That's not nice. We need more like this....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Hey, I'll probably have an occasional spare blank or two to sell here and there whenever I do some stabilizing!  It just will be that I won't be doing a lot of it like I had been. And I'm down to only one vacuum chamber now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Diver Temple

vacuum chamber on hand, shopping around for a pressure pot, liquid diamond and alumilite clear-slow and dyes in the mail, just need some cactus juice and a bunch of wood, a table saw and bandsaw and...  maybe some therapy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

Diver Temple said:


> vacuum chamber on hand, shopping around for a pressure pot, liquid diamond and alumilite clear-slow and dyes in the mail, just need some cactus juice and a bunch of wood, a table saw and bandsaw and...  maybe some therapy.



Look into the shed life 3.0 resin. Another member turned me onto it and I've liked it so far!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Diver Temple

gman2431 said:


> Look into the shed life 3.0 resin. Another member turned me onto it and I've liked it so far!


Thanks Cody. I have been rolling around on their website for the last 20 minutes. A lot of choices, all expensive for a gallon of goo... LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

I've been waiting for this particular one to reach the sanding stage...


 


also some pretty nice blanks of other species!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## The100road

Oh my

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

The100road said:


> Oh my



For the pure red elder it's some of the best I've got. I've got a couple more squirreled away that might be better but not by alot. 

This one must have had different dads... but its still really nice. I should probably save it for you instead of firewood eh?

Reactions: Like 2


----------

